

Beware of Stephen J. Gould - MikeCapone
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2007/11/beware-of-gould.html

======
scott_s
"But there comes a point in self-deception where it becomes morally
indistinguishable from lying."

Wanted to point out this gem.

------
programnature
This is a rant based on scientific politics, and I am willing to bet there is
more motivation here than the author is letting on.

Its telling that the supposed 'intellectual property violation' is not
something that Gould is even known for (look at the wikipedia page if you want
to know what theories are associated with him).

And in any case, presenting a scientific field as big as evolutionary biology
as monolithic is either naive or intentionally exclusionary contradictory
viewpoints.

------
adamc
True as far as it goes (got my doctorate on this stuff), but I think he misses
the huge influence Gould had on getting folks interested. Yes, he was
misleading about some things (although he may well have believed what he
wrote), but I think he had a large positive influence as well.

~~~
nsrivast
Huge! Things like clade selection and spandrels may not be ultimately correct,
but they're fascinating to think about.

------
Angostura
I remember reading Wonderful Life when it first came out, and thinking "If
this guy weren't well respected, I'd think he is a kook".

It's nice to not always be wrong.

------
joubert
Dawkins has excellent discussions in his books on areas where Gould is off
track.

------
swombat
Great write-up, as always. As a non-biologist, this sort of information is
helpful.

Would it be slander to publish and market a book and website debunking Stephen
J Gould directly?

~~~
tokenadult
The law of defamation (general term that includes libel and slander) is that
truth is a defense. So write what is true. But I didn't think the dots were
very well connected in the submitted post to show what Gould actually did that
was clearly wrong.

~~~
MikeCapone
"But I didn't think the dots were very well connected in the submitted post to
show what Gould actually did that was clearly wrong."

Eliezer, the author, reads this site. Could you elaborate?

~~~
programnature
The post's logic goes like this: Evolutionary Biology originally has mistaken
idea X. Person A corrects idea X with a more sophisticated idea Y. 30 years
later, Gould corrects idea X with idea Z.

The crime Gould is accused of is in arguing for his idea Z while ignoring the
earlier idea Y.

By the way, the earlier idea Y is pretty fatally flawed in the first place. It
is based on the idea that the size/length/information content of a program is
the same thing as the complexity of the program's behavior, which we now know
is totally false. So its amusing that the author is so rabid in its defense.

~~~
derefr
with everything the author has previously said on information complexity (it's
all over his posts) he's very likely aware of this. I think he wasn't saying
that ignoring idea Y was immoral in and of itself, so much as that, without
establising the existance of idea Y, idea Y'''' (that we believe today) can't
be obviously developed, making it look like there's "room" for his idea Z.

------
jacquesm
I don't like the personal attack on Stephen J. Gould, in general I think you
should be skeptical about what people are telling you and the onus is on you,
the consumer of the information to verify its truth. Gould was wrong about
some things, and right about others. This is a crime of which many scientists
are guilty, Gould is no exception.

I have no dog in this fight because I'm not active in that particular field
but I personally hope they'll remember the man for the work that he did and
that he will be forgiven for his mistaken views.

Science politics changes on death at the time...

------
ellyagg
Good. I always thought punctuated equilibrium was a load of tripe.

------
nice1
I say it would be very silly to form an opinion of S.J.Gould based on this
rant. He was a remarkable person who did a lot to popularize evolutionary
ideas and as such will aways be the target of attack, even by other
scientists. If you want to have an informed opinion go and read his wonderful
books, it is time well spent.

